# EDM Concert Production



## RUFF HOUSE (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey guys,
Im new on here and I am interested in pursuing my life long dream of being a concert producer. I have been doing way too much research on this and there seems to be a great deal of different perspectives on what a "producer" is. I am looking at starting out hiring sound/light techs, stage design teams, buying talent, and all that goes into planning and coordinating a successful EDM concert. Im not just looking to do lights or just buying talent, but more of say the role of a "general contractor" in concert production. I have a very wide level of experience throwing large parties/raves and making budgets. I have attended a huge amount of shows and festivals and have met a very wide variety of people in the biz of various aspects. I know what all goes into producing a large scale concert but I am having some difficulties and mixed answers in understanding stage design and where that comes in with associating with a big name act. Does the artist have all the say in sound, lights, and scenic environment or does that come straight from the producer? Do I first secure the venue, artist, and start marketing then collaborate with the artist on what the overall production should be? If anyone can shed some light on this that would be AWESOME! THANKS!



(Wavefront Music Festival 2013)


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 1, 2013)

Depends most producers I've talked to rent the tallent and venue they then hire a production company for lights and sound. Your job as s producer is finances you pay the bills(ex artist fees, equipment rental, venue rental) and then bring in an income based on ticket sales. The artist will generally have a rider which you may not have to deal with other than getting it to the production company. After that Idk normally I'm on the production company side or venue ...


----------



## RUFF HOUSE (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok, so all the technical and creative aspects should be in the rider of the contract? Is it unheard of to hire different companies for different aspects for budget purposes? Such as hire a company for sound, then a different one for stage and visuals? Thanks for the fast response.


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 1, 2013)

RUFF HOUSE said:


> Ok, so all the technical and creative aspects should be in the rider of the contract? Is it unheard of to hire different companies for different aspects for budget purposes? Such as hire a company for sound, then a different one for stage and visuals? Thanks for the fast response.



It can be pretty normal to see two or 3 different production companies each doing their own thing. There are a lot of production companies that specialize in one or two areas. Depending on the show you might see a lighting company, sound company, staging company, and a video company. Others shows could have one company doing it all.


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2013)

What you are talking about is more the roll of a promoter rather than a producer.


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2013)

Also ther aspects of the job will very. A big name rock group will have a rider that dictates audio/lighting/staging requirements.

Book a bunch of DJs and they might want some sort of video wall and lighting but nothing specific. 

Book some rap acts, and you lucky if they even know what you mean by "advancing a show"


----------



## Footer (Nov 1, 2013)

In general, a promoter is the one who buys the talent and secures the space. It is the promoters job to ensure that the artist's rider gets filled and tickets get sold. Beyond that, all riders will stipliate that all control visually/artisticly/etc is in the hands of the talent.

If you want to work more closely with the talent, get on their side and go out as a tour manager or artist rep. No act is wanting to re-invent the wheel in ever city unless you are in NYC, LA, or Chicago and they want to do a "big" show. Otherwise, you are going to get what they did in the town before and the town after. Any promoter that trys to tell an artist how to do their show is most likely going to get a fist to the mouth.

Not saying it can't be done. My boss is good friends with Bela' Fleck and regularly puts together tours with him and non Flecktones. He produces it, then local promoter buy the show... and that is how tours are made. One offs can be done, but generally they are a much more expensive day then doing a string of events in multiple citys.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 5, 2013)

Got $495 to spare?
http://livedesignonline.com/masterc...com&YM_MID=1431386&sfvc4enews=42&cl=article_3
http://www.livedesignmasterclasses.com/ldmc13/public/Content.aspx?ID=1046278&sortMenu=102006


----------

